# What is super soil?



## projectpanda831 (Mar 29, 2021)

What is super soil? 
Is Fox Farm Ocean Forest considered super soil?
I’m reading super soils dont need to be flushed. You dont feed the plants at all??


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2021)

I use FFOF and it is plenty hot. Dont want to start seeds in it i can tell you that.
My plants love it. Its a great soil.


----------



## projectpanda831 (Mar 29, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I use FFOF and it is plenty hot. Dont want to start seeds in it i can tell you that.
> My plants love it. Its a great soil.


At what point do you start feeding nutrients?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 29, 2021)

Should take you all the way to flower than you start your bloom


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2021)

I will say this. My C99 about 4wks in i had to start adding nutes.
My Gabagoo Auto i already started adding FF Tiger Bloom and those buds are swelling up very nicely.


----------

